# dirt pan



## kevin332 (Jan 27, 2009)

hey guys, hope all is well. I was wandering if you could tell me where to find good used pull behind dirt pans for sale particularly around a 5 or 6 yd. model. i have a 6430 John deere tractor, so i was also concerned with just how much(scraper) i could actually pull. your input is greatly appreciated. PS John Deere 6430 115hp, weighs approx. 10,500 lbs. with MFWD.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, I cant point you in a direction for finding one, but there are a few recomendations for setting up. Your tractor is going to need more weight on the front end. Weather it be suitcase weights, or loading the tires may get you enough weight. You are also going to need a scraper with a dolly, otherwise you will have too much tongue weight on the tractor.


----------

